# Question on ND Pheasant license



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone!

Without doing a lot of research, how much is a 2005 non-resident
pheasant hunting license.

I am thinking about buying one this year, the pheasants are thick at
Mom's North Dakota Farm.

For years there has been nothing there, but in April I was checking out
the Farm, and seen alot of Pheasants.

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Non-res.Upland license is $85

Plus Habitat Stamp is $15

Good for 14 days....you can buy as many as you want.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

A SD resident looking to hunt tails in ND? Wow land access in SD must be getting tough or else pheasant hunting in ND is getting better maybe we should keep it quiet? :lol:
TC


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My guess is he comes back to the farm once or twice a year to see family. Not that strange. Even though we have good #s near VC, I love hunting "back home" at the Simonson farmstead out west even more with family, and gramma to cook for us


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning,

Hey guys, thank you for the replies.

I have two farms to hunt on. I have alot of pheasants to hunt on the SD farm, but since seeing so many pheasants very near the ND farm I
thought it might be something to try this year.

I'm sure they were there last year, but for years you never saw any, now this year I have seen many, even just driving back and forth, to and from
the two farms.

We'll see how the year goes and how the baby pheasants develop.

Thanks again.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

g/o wrote



> You will be able to shoot 6 birds a day legally.


How does that work? I've never heard of that before.


----------

